# cleaning cultured stone??



## samiam (Aug 11, 2007)

i don't know where to post this??
i reciently purchased a house with a firplace that is cover with cultured stone.
it is extremly dirty,cigiret smoke and smoke from the firplace i guess
what is the best way to clean this with ount damageing thoe stone?? thanks


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

This is one of those things I leave to a professional because of the chemicals needed to clean stone.


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, leave it to a professional. Let the expert do the work.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

*Steam*

You can purchase or rent a steam cleaner.
This will do a nice job without touching the surface.
Otherwise, you could try Dirtex. It's a concentrated powder/cleaner that does a fine job of breaking down all sorts of chemicals like the ones you mentioned. if neither of these work, you could have it sand blasted. But the cost and hassel of tarping everything else off may be prohibitive.


----------

